# FITA target face size?



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry if this is a dumb question but what size is the target face size for fita compound at 90m, 70m, 60m, and 50m ? or could someone post a link to this info? im setting up my practice range and want the correct size faces for the distances. thanks.

Bo


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

bo-w said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question but what size is the target face size for fita compound at 90m, 70m, 60m, and 50m ? or could someone post a link to this info? im setting up my practice range and want the correct size faces for the distances. thanks.
> 
> Bo


 One of my favorite resources:
http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/Distances/DistanceSummary.htm


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I know that the 122cm target faces for the 90meter and 70 meter distances are 10 ring. Are the target faces for the 50meter and 30meter distances also 10ring?


----------



## calvingoive (Jan 31, 2010)

lksseven said:


> I know that the 122cm target faces for the 90meter and 70 meter distances are 10 ring. Are the target faces for the 50meter and 30meter distances also 10ring?


yes indeed.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

lksseven said:


> I know that the 122cm target faces for the 90meter and 70 meter distances are 10 ring. Are the target faces for the 50meter and 30meter distances also 10ring?


They can be, there is the 80cm-10 ring face which may be used but there are also 80cm-6 ring (50,40,30 meters) and 80cm-5 ring (30 meter) faces. The multiple spot setup is used when shooting in six arrow ends.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

straat said:


> They can be, there is the 80cm-10 ring face which may be used but there are also 80cm-6 ring (50,40,30 meters) and 80cm-5 ring (30 meter) faces. The multiple spot setup is used when shooting in six arrow ends.


what faces will be used at 2010 USA Nationals be (recurve)?


----------

